# Letters on Cam 1/2



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

I went through all the steps JAVI listed for tuning a Hoyt Cam 1/2,and all everything went very smooth (thanks JAVI). I got a question about the letters on the modules. I saw somewhere about a "D" module. On my cams the only "D" is for one of the adjustment holes. The upper cam has H5BRHL and the lower cam has H-5 TR-HL. the draw range for this bow is 26.5" to 29", are these the right cams? I have hardly any twists in my control cable and quite a few in the buss cable, I am just wondering if the wrong cam were installed from the beginning.


----------



## philipdimondo (Apr 10, 2004)

*d position*

What i believe that JAVI meant was that putting the cam module in the D position will give you the best perfomance out of that bow if that is your draw lenght. It has noting to do with the cam lettering, just where the arrow lines up on the module with the letters A thru F. Remember to have both the top and the bottom in the same letter slot


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Most of the Hoyt bows will tune in the "D" slot on the module... However a few need to be in the "C" slot... This can be determined for your specific cam by going to the Hoyt website and viewing the tune charts... They only show the tuning slot in their charts... for instance in your case... with the #E-5 cam and XT2000 limbs the correct module slot is "D" 

but if you had XT3000 limbs it would be the "C" slot...

So if you have the XT2000 limbs you would tune in the "D" slot then move the module to the correct slot for your DL and fine tune the string for draw length... 


The cams are numbered A=1 B=2 C=3 D=4 E=5 F=6 G=7

The modules slots are numbered A,B,C,D,E,F with "A" being the shortest draw and "F" being the longest...


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks, I appreciate all the help and information that everyone has either responded back or posted on this web site.


----------

